# How do I get my cat to use his scratching post again!!



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

My bubba hasn't used his scratching post for along time, and we had to get grooming people in to cut his nails because they had grown into his pads. It was terrifying for bubba has he is very timid with people he doesn't know let alone people who grab you and cut your nails! 
I know it was the best for him and it was needed to be done, but to see your cat so frightened and crying and wetting himself it was aweful for me and I promised myself I would make sure his nails where checked regularly so we knew when they how long they where. But we know the best thing is for him to get using his scratching post again, he has lost all intrest in it. I wanted to ask everyone does your cat go off using there scratching posts and if so how can I get him using it again? would love to hear everyones idea's!
Also could another cat have sprayed on it would that put him off? And could buying a new one help? Look forward to hearing your thoughts and ideas.:001_smile:


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Try spraying it with catnip spray?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

chellemich said:


> Try spraying it with catnip spray?


This worked for Molly, as soon as I sprayed it she was all over it again.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bubba'smom said:


> My bubba hasn't used his scratching post for along time, and we had to get grooming people in to cut his nails because they had grown into his pads. It was terrifying for bubba has he is very timid with people he doesn't know let alone people who grab you and cut your nails!
> I know it was the best for him and it was needed to be done, but to see your cat so frightened and crying and wetting himself it was aweful for me and I promised myself I would make sure his nails where checked regularly so we knew when they how long they where. But we know the best thing is for him to get using his scratching post again, he has lost all intrest in it. I wanted to ask everyone does your cat go off using there scratching posts and if so how can I get him using it again? would love to hear everyones idea's!
> Also could another cat have sprayed on it would that put him off? And could buying a new one help? Look forward to hearing your thoughts and ideas.:001_smile:


As above ,Spray with cat nip or try the feliway spray.Try different levels .If the one you have is a vertical one ,is it high enough,most cats like to stretch up to scratch.You could get something like this Willow's Recyclable Catnip Cat Scratching Box | Pets at Home which lies flat.Even rough matting may attract.Remember though,if your cat is an indoor cat you will most likely need to clip claws on a regular basis as scratchers dont really keep them short.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, poor little scaredy cat ( and poor you, it's awful seeing them upset )
Can't you buy a pair of nail clippers and gently, gradually, get him used to it, one nail at a time? It really is very easy once you have seen how the groomer does it.
Ferplast Pet Dog Cat Bird Claw Nail Clippers Trimmers | eBay UK
These are the ones I use and they are very easy to handle, best I have tried.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

You could hang a toy on the scratching post. I also place toys and treats on the top so Ari needs to climb to get them.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i was gunna suggest ctnip spray or hanging toys off it, but whenever i have baught a cat scratch post all my cats seem to of known what to do and i havent had any problems hope it all works out for you


----------

